# blighted ovum



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

So, seems that's what it is. I'm partly glad it's not a baby if that makes any sense. Still a loss, but more tolerable for me right now.

It measures about 12 weeks (though not perfectly round? irregular... not sure what that means exactly)

What to expect? I plan to wait and try some herbal things (need to get details from midwife...) we won't go medical unless there's a reason.

Others who have been through something similar? Experience?

thanks to everyone here- great group- awful to be part of, of course...

-Angela


----------



## kati_kati (Jan 20, 2007)

Angela - So very sorry for your loss. I just went through this and it is difficult to say the least, but you will find lots of support here. I collected some threads that might be useful - not to scare you - but so you might know better what to expect from my story and from others. Just know that whatever course it takes (easy to hard) it will be ok in the end! Best wishes! -Kati

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=404839
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=629109
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=619397


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Thank you for the links. I appreciate it.

-Angela


----------



## kerilynn (Sep 9, 2005)

I am so sorry that you have to be here

I hope you can find some comfort with the wonderful ladies here.


----------



## noah's mom (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm SO sorry, Angela. I've been lurking on your other thread and was REALLY hoping for a different outcome for you.







: .

We were in the same DDC briefly until I had my m/c (baby stopped developing at 7wks - found out at 9wks, & finally miscarried at 13wks with the help of Cytotec....I just couldn't handle the waiting any longer, as I had been bleeding/spotting for 5 wks straight at that point with no clear progress).

I don't have experience with a blighted ovum m/c, but just wanted to offer support.

BTW - I can TOTALLY relate to the feeling of having your "plans" dashed (per a comment you made in the other thread)...I still can't stop thinking that I am SUPPOSED to have a baby on or around August 23. Even though we're ttc again and I am hoping to be pg sooner rather than later, I am pretty certain that I will be very sad on the day of my "original" due date.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

thanks. doing okay this morning for whatever reason...

-Angela


----------



## heatherh (Jun 25, 2005)

I was in the same DDC, too. Ultrasound showed an empty sac. I found out around 12.5 weeks. Passed the sac around 14.5 weeks and the placenta around 19.5 weeks (that was a few days ago).

The ND that did my ultrasound encouraged us to wait 2-3 weeks and then started telling us about cytotec, etc (I don't remember a lot of that conversation except that I did NOT like the direction it was headed). I kept in touch with my midwives and watched my temp. I have not been back for any in person followup.

I used black and blue cohosh that did not seem to make much difference. I've had a lot of spotting but not a lot of real bleeding, and no pain really.

If it would help, I can answer questions about my experience and compare notes. No question is off limits - just PM me if it's too much to post here. I'm so sorry you're here with us.


----------



## StacieM (Oct 13, 2006)

I m/c my blighted ovum at 11 wks and did it naturally. My sac was irregular at 9 weeks - it was starting to collapse. For me going through it naturally was a big part of the healing process - there was no need for me to do it medically although two different dr's tried to convince me otherwise. I'm sorry for your loss and will be thinking of you. Take care.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
I was in the same DDC, too. Ultrasound showed an empty sac. I found out around 12.5 weeks. Passed the sac around 14.5 weeks and the placenta around 19.5 weeks (that was a few days ago).

The ND that did my ultrasound encouraged us to wait 2-3 weeks and then started telling us about cytotec, etc (I don't remember a lot of that conversation except that I did NOT like the direction it was headed). I kept in touch with my midwives and watched my temp. I have not been back for any in person followup.

I used black and blue cohosh that did not seem to make much difference. I've had a lot of spotting but not a lot of real bleeding, and no pain really.

If it would help, I can answer questions about my experience and compare notes. No question is off limits - just PM me if it's too much to post here. I'm so sorry you're here with us.

Thanks for the info. We're trying black and blue cohosh and some other stuff tonight. My midwife seems to think it will be quick. I figure we'll try...

Did you have a lot of cramping throught the whole process? Just when you passed the sack and placenta? Not much at all?

I passed some clots last saturday, but haven't had any cramping yet.

thanks for your openess, it helps,

-Angela


----------



## Aeress (Jan 25, 2005)

Personally, I found it more painful this last miscarriage (blighted ovum). I found out at 8.5 weeks and it finally occurred around 9.5. I had heavy bledding for 2 days and cramping and then began feeling better.

*hugs*


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks.

-Angela


----------



## Aeress (Jan 25, 2005)

I have had 3 blighted ovums and each one was just a little different. I think alot had to do with me at the time. 1st one I was scared to be pregnant and almost releaved when it wa over (and totally sad weeks later when it all sank in). the second wasn't as painful and I got to see the blighted ovum and was almost in awe of what i saw. the 3rd I already mentioned.


----------



## aileen (Jan 23, 2006)

there's a ridiculously long description of my blighted ovum m/c here. i was warned that it would be a sort of mini labor and it definitely was. placenta was about 6" across and a solid inch thick by only 12 weeks, so i would say to cautiously expect a pretty intense time of things. my experience was intense, but not particularly painful (but neither was my labor with dd







: ). hoping things go well and smoothly for you. i found the "mini labor" part to be very healing - i suspect you will as well.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks. Off to read.

-Angela


----------



## heatherh (Jun 25, 2005)

I also talked with my midwives about using cotton root bark in addition to the black and blue cohosh (based on the recommendations in "The Natural Pregnancy Book"). I didn't end up trying it because it was just too hard to find locally. It sounds like these herbs do often work, and are generally not very risky in terms of increased bleeding. My midwives had me use them at home with them available via phone. No big deal. I tried two different combos (one from The Natural Pregnancy Book and another that was even less of the herbs). The tinctures taste gross. I chased mine with cranberry or orange juice. I wanted to use tequila, but my midwives said it wasn't a good choice, as it would have the effect of relaxing my muscles, which wasn't exactly what we were aiming for.









I had a little bit of achy back "are those cramps yet?" going on, but hardly any honest to goodness cramps. I kept expecting it, then started thinking I was going crazy with the "are those cramps, or have I been standing in one place too long" aches. All in all, there has been much more blood than a regular period (I have _very light_ bleeding normally), but nothing that I would classify as scary at all. The bleeding has been almost entirely in sudden gushes that ended up in the toilet. Then it lightens up quickly. Some slight cramping, but I've had worse. The worst part of the bleeding has been wondering if I'm going to suddenly bleed a lot in public. I did spot a lot and pass many long stringy clots before anything else. I didn't notice when I passed the sac, and just barely felt a pop/squish type sensation when I passed the placenta. It wasn't painful at all. The placenta wasn't very big - maybe the size of a couple of silver dollars total?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks. Here's hoping is fairly quick and easy

-Angela


----------



## Mom2Molly (Jan 25, 2003)

Quick and easy. That's right. You deserve so much more than that, but for now, I'll settle for quick and easy.

Take care, be patient (how do you do it anyway???!!!!). I'll be sending you all the strength I've got!

Okay . . .here i am posting as my sister! Ack!!!!! Gotta check which computer I pick up next time!

Gretasmommy!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Nothing tonight. We'll wait a few days and try again.

-Angela


----------

